# ID this guy please



## Jay*H (Jul 18, 2010)

Please ID this guy for me, I can't for the life of me figure out what he is.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Well i can't see the tail end or the egg spots if it has them, but the front part I can see reminds me of the cobalt blue zebra.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/m_callainos.php

http://www.mit.edu/~lxs/cichlids/blue-cobalt.html

Can you compare the photos linked above to your fish, or take a pic of the other end of yours? :thumb:

If the black on the fins and the tip of the gill plate are not shadows, then that does not fit with the cobalt blues/blue cobalts. The males are blue all over except the egg spots.


----------



## dmichel (Sep 16, 2009)

its mouth looks more like a labetropheus to me... although a profile pic would be more helpful


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

It is a Labeotropheus, probably fuelleborni.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

It does have a bit of the Labeotropheus "frown", but from the picture angle, I can't see if it has the typical Labeotropheus overbite, of if the "ear" mark on the gill plate is real or an artifact. If you can see the overbite, and if there is an "ear" on the gill plates, there must be at least some Labeotropheus heritage in this fish.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/l_trewavasae.php

Added this article this but it didn't show, and the edit function seems to be disabled, so sorry, can't correct any typos, mis-spellings.


----------



## Jay*H (Jul 18, 2010)

I think the Labeotropheus Trewavasae is the closest match that I have seen, although he only has a very thin line of red on the top of his dorsal fin. I'll try to get a better picture when I get home later. Thanks for all the responses.


----------



## MattyP (Feb 25, 2010)

I have this sameeee exactttt fish. No lie. Same color, same egg spotting, same nose, same body shape, same size, etc etc...

I was told he was Labeotropheus Trewavasae (Mine also does not have the complete red finiage yet) He only has the red outlining around all fins. Could be bc I don't have any females for him, or bc he's not top dog in the tank.

I will post pictures of him tomorrow for you to compare...


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

As said, def Labeotropheus. It is hard to know for sure the difference between Trewavasae and Fuelleborni.

Fuelleborni are more robust, Trewavasae more elongate. The all blue Fuelleborni is more common in the hobby than an all blue Trewavasae. There are many races in the lake itself.


----------



## Jay*H (Jul 18, 2010)

Yea I'm pretty sure that is what he is. I wish I could get a better picture to psot, but he's camera shy. Its funny when ever I pull out the camera he jets... Punk


----------

